# My Hot Stocks



## crocdee (21 December 2004)

my hot stocks for the new year which all have a great potential to move forward significantly from current levels
AZR MML MUL

come on guys give us your best performers for the new year.
keep it short so we can do our own research and make our own decisions.

merry xmas and a happy new year to you all
croc


----------



## krisbarry (21 December 2004)

My Tips for the new year....

LVL
SHN
JRV
CUL


----------



## Fleeta (21 December 2004)

Go with the small/mid caps in the new year I reckon

PCG, NMS, CBD, IBA, MGW, IIN, TNE, RCL and VSL - that's what I'm holding.

should have at least 1 winner in there!


----------



## kooka1956 (21 December 2004)

A few lesser known stocks

VSG
WAL
and I also hold ERG,MUL,AND RECENTLY PURCHASED CBD.

Regards  KOOKA


----------



## positivecashflow (21 December 2004)

EBAY to the upside waiting for stock split...


----------



## Mofra (21 December 2004)

A few I'm holding on fundamentals (and quick reason):

CBA   (paid increased dividend every year since listing)
BSL   (Solid LT performer)
MGX  (Management have predicted 5cps profit, I've calculated 4.4cps)
TTR   (paying > 6% FF divvie, two big projects on the cards - one starting  
         Mar/Apr)


Good luck to all


----------



## crocdee (21 December 2004)

MML MEDUSA MINING have gone into a voluntary suspension from trading pending an announcement from the company 22-12-04 looks like the action is starting a little earlier than expected. this company is well managed and they have the gold in the ground. read the reports and you will see where i'm coming from. 

regards croc


----------



## GreatPig (22 December 2004)

Mofra said:
			
		

> BSL   (Solid LT performer)



There was an article in the AFR the other day about Bluescope being one that would likely take a fair drop from any problems in the steel industry. I didn't read the whole article though, so can't elaborate further. It is available online but for a cost of $2.20.

The summary line says:



> Diverging price-earnings ratios between the four major listed steel companies suggest that BlueScope Steel is trading at top-of-the-cycle earnings and is set for the heaviest fall when the cycle turns down.



Cheers,
GP


----------



## crocdee (22 December 2004)

correction about mml announcement will be 23-12-04
sit back and hold on to your hats with this one. next year its going to be huge. more gold than previously expected production at less than $200 an oz a listing on the london exchange

regards croc


----------



## Mofra (23 December 2004)

GreatPig,

Thanks for the heads up, I've been holding a while from lower levels so I'm happy to sell on any pullback that looks longer than ST.  There is an argument to say they are near the top of the cycle - most analysts have predicted a higher eps for 05 than 06 from memory. They still are trading on a lower than market ave forward PE.

Cheers,

Mofra


----------



## still_in_school (24 December 2004)

Hi Guys,

nothing really to hot, but any stocks that are part of the Macquarie Bank Structure, should do very well over the next few months and years to come...

excellent CFD trades are macquarie stocks like MAP, MIG, very small tight trading channels, but due to the market depth, 2-3 cent movements per a day can be very easy to predict but also, can be a couple hundred dollars profited, from the small movement, yet very tight stop losses have to be placed.

another personal thing i like about Macquaire stocks are, there liquidity, but there also in there growth stage, but again also because they are solid blue chips...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (24 December 2004)

I recently bought into E-Trade Positiveca$hflow..so hope they continue to climb..  

More and More people entering the Market nowadays as shares replace property as the 'talked about investment of choice'

TBI


----------



## RichKid (24 December 2004)

Emmm, just quickly, I see the following powering through 2005:

AZR (see thread on AZR), 
OST (recovering from furnace problem and benefits from higher prices for  iron ore), 
GLI (gold arbitrage, div play, lots of profits to be skimmed there imo).


----------



## tech/a (28 December 2004)

Tech's out performers for 2005

SOL
TBC 
CSM
ILU
ACL
GLC
LAF

tech


----------



## brerwallabi (28 December 2004)

Tech
I notice that some of your picks have been hot in 2004 some very actually, are you basing your picks just on tech analysis. SOL still looks good to me, CSM and LAF I have looked at but I am uncertain on. ILU has made great gains lately too. I dont know GLC, is this a new float or do you mean GCL. Anyway hope they are sucessful for you.
My picks gang are 
PEM
AZZ
TAP
NMC
ALN
OXR
FCN
CMX


----------



## tech/a (29 December 2004)

Typo 

GCL

Based on both but the fundamental analysis is not mine.I subscribe to Inside Trader who collect recommendations from 3000 analysts.

Simply Ive been through those whch are standout "strong buys" by more than 1 analyst and coupled them with T/A.

Much easier to ride/continue to ride an incoming wave than sit around in the water waiting for one to build up !

tech
PS would be interesting to place all selections on a spread sheet and follow.
I have this capability at the office with Market Cast and can post the results each Month----- for interest. Simple enough to do once entered.


----------



## LookingConfident (29 December 2004)

Just joined today. Interesting site. My 'Hot Stocks' for 2005 are CST and LOK/LOOK. (Cst currently $3.12cps and LOK is $2.66cps.)

Both will give you a very nice return over the 6 - 12 month period.

Cheers !


LC


----------



## smuggler (29 December 2004)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## chicken (29 December 2004)

Chicken picks for hot stocks 2005...BURNS PHILP, BPC, ZINIFEX,ZFX, and INTELLECT,IHG...TELSTRA TLS, MOSAIC,MOS...these are CHICKENS pick make your own research and see what I mean :


----------



## baglimit (29 December 2004)

anyone who has read the neptune marine posts knows my feelings towards them - the beauty is they havent even got warm. 05 should be their boom year. i'd like to see some of my goats recover too - CLH, MRL. may should move along again at similar levels....and GO TAH


----------



## brerwallabi (29 December 2004)

Tech
The software you use is it freeware or do you have to purchase or subscribe, I bought some software a while a go and threw it out did not do what i wanted it to do, totally useless, I am trying Excel atm and attempting to set some examples and scenarios but its very time consuming and a sheet of paper and a pencil works just as well, it would be interesting if you did put all selections on a spreadsheet and post. It could be huge though maybe restrict to regular posters anyway its your call and your time. As regards the wave its easy to jump on and get a ride, its also knowing when to get out before you get dumped. I have missed many dollars through my conservatism but the money has gone elsewhere on the next rising wave, so it keeps on generating income. I would always rather get out to early then to late. Thats my plan and I stick to it most of the time apart from MUL which could be my biggest mistake this year.


----------



## brerwallabi (29 December 2004)

Tech
Just in reference to inside trader, I get their newsletter every week, and follow their stock picks of the week,I have a half finished file of how they have been tracking some good sucesses there, when I get a chance will post it.


----------



## tech/a (30 December 2004)

B.

Ive only been recieving it for 2 mths and have only seen their results posted to me by email.
Ofcourse they are the pick of the best.
Im looking at combining T/A with their F/A to select trading prospects which ill either trade margin (if they are on the list) or possibly using CFD,s.

As for software.
Metastock for basic analysis and stock selection.($890)
Tradesim for system design and testing ($1590)
Marketcast for luxury and short term trading on the odd occasion Gives me a live ticker on my desk with scanning ability and Tick data from 1 min to weekly.($450 + $180/Mth)


tech


----------



## Tric (31 December 2004)

tech/a
I don't really want to get into the debate on how to trade, each to their own and I totally respect the generating of discussion and learning you have  promoted tech/a.  

but have to respond to this (with a degree of tongue in cheek)

"Much easier to ride/continue to ride an incoming wave than sit around in the water waiting for one to build up !"

imo it depends on many factors, but my best response is: 
"depends on how big a wave you're waiting for and how good a ride it is".

the key is not to be dumped and wiped out...

imo a balanced holding is important and when picking penny hopefuls, having your finger on the pulse at all times is vital.


----------



## brerwallabi (1 January 2005)

Well what a suprise I got when I finished looking at inside traders pick of the week stocks, whilst I have a great deal of respect for the organisation their record atm in POTW's is not really hot. Their reports are very constructed and researched and are eagerly waited for, but have a look at the last six months picks from 1st July 2004 and there aren't too many success stories.


----------



## tech/a (1 January 2005)

Tric said:
			
		

> tech/a
> I don't really want to get into the debate on how to trade, each to their own and I totally respect the generating of discussion and learning you have  promoted tech/a.
> 
> but have to respond to this (with a degree of tongue in cheek)
> ...




As for the Insight Trader observations I also noted a rather un usual trate.

Of 10 Directors who SOLD major stakes in their own Companies ALL of their companies GAINED!!!!!

Jury is out for me at this point but my INITIAL veiw as Im a new subscriber is that as a Fundamental tool only results will/are average.
Time will tell wether my timing tool (Tech analysis) gives an edge to hopping on performers as they emerge

tech


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (2 January 2005)

BrerWallabi..

*shocking* stock picks that you posted (from Inside Trader)in a market that rose over 50% over 18 months?

I wouldn't be happy if i was following thier choices, especially at $10k a hit.

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## RichKid (2 January 2005)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Well what a suprise I got when I finished looking at inside traders pick of the week stocks, whilst I have a great deal of respect for the organisation their record atm in POTW's is not really hot. Their reports are very constructed and researched and are eagerly waited for, but have a look at the last six months picks from 1st July 2004 and there aren't too many success stories.




Hi Brer,
I haven't checked their site directly but from the brief bit of info you've compiled the performance is very poor- especially for a bull market Thanks for sharing the info. Always good to see performance histories even though the future maybe different it does help.  We can't really judge them unless an accountant does a proper audit but who has the time for that anyway? I only know of fat prophets (tip sheet) that advertises it's audited returns (see tipsheets thread) but they don't disclose the name of the auditor and I haven't bothered checking it myself.


----------



## brerwallabi (3 January 2005)

The following is off Inside Trader website (it shows subscribers the gain in their picks) which they have not updated for a while as its last update is 2nd Nov, please be aware that i included SOL on my list when it should have been SUL. Their previous record from July 02 to Nov04 is 51.4% gain, they dont say what it is currently for the last 6 months and I guess I could work it out. Overall their fundamental analysis around stocks is very good, they just dont cover the stocks below but cover a wide variety, but lousy pick of the weeks recently. 
DATE 	Code 	Flag Price 	Current Gain 	Max Gain
6-Jul-04 	CDC 	$1.51 	17.90% 	21.20%
13-Jul-04 	KZL 	$0.94 	-6.40% 	4.30%
20-Jul-04 	BTA 	$0.56 	0.00% 	28.60%
28-Jul-04 	SMX 	$0.39 	1.30% 	10.30%
4-Aug-04 	QRS 	$0.18 	47.20% 	69.40%
10-Aug-04 	CKL 	$0.59 	3.40% 	10.20%
16-Aug-04 	DEG 	$0.49 	7.20% 	27.80%
23-Aug-04 	MRE 	$2.32 	6.90% 	9.90%
30-Aug-04 	MTR 	$0.20 	20.00% 	47.50%
8-Sep-04 	PNO 	$0.05 	-5.60% 	48.10%
14-Sep-04 	ANE 	$4.03 	-2.70% 	2.70%
22-Sep-04 	SUL 	$2.89 	8.00% 	12.50%
29-Sep-04 	LCP 	$0.72 	0.00% 	1.40%
6-Oct-04 	ACR 	$0.95 	-7.40% 	1.10%
12-Oct-04 	AAU 	$1.12 	0.00% 	4.50%
19-Oct-04 	VCR 	$1.49 	11.40% 	16.10%
25-Oct-04 	BTA 	$0.59 	-5.10% 	8.50%
2-Nov-04 	OXR 	$0.98 	3.10% 	5.10%


----------



## tech/a (3 January 2005)

Thats why I think its important to put in some effort yourself/myself.

Tech analysis gives the opportunity to better time entry and exit,rather than a fundamental buy now and hold till????who knows.

Thats what tradings about extracting what you can when you can from prospects.BUY/HOLD isnt trading.

Like renovating a house.
Starts off as potential once completed you reap your return. In its raw state its not worth as much as the finished product so apply some Analysis,Money Management,and Risk analysis and reap the rewards---you can outperform Inside Trader using their own selections!!


----------



## Fleeta (3 January 2005)

Interesting discussion - But what about when losers become winners...For example this one attached - Noni B - now when I bought in way back in May 2000 for 84c, it went nowhere down to a low of about 60c, at this point you would have gotten out if you follow your theory. However, the tide turned, and when I finally got out recently at $2.60, I had a win. If I followed your wisdom, I would have taken a minimal loss and used the funds I had left to try to pick a winner - something I have done by staying in the stock. All I am doing by getting out of stocks when things go bad and moving into another stock is incurring brokerage costs...and then the danger that my new stock underperforms the one I was holding. Personally, I am a fan of buy and hold, for the exact reason that this graph shows. Like they say in golf, it's not how you get there, its the score at the end that counts!


----------



## brerwallabi (3 January 2005)

Fleeta i respect the way you invest, your comfortable with it and it suits your purpose/plan and you have long term targets. Just to me if i had $10k and purchased shares in May 00 which would equate to 11,904 shares @ .84cps and then sold 4 years later at $2.60 that would mean a gain of $20,951 with favourable taxation. Yes very nice but your capital was for some stages decreasing and not earning you income, if you are prepared for that fine but i am not i have to be generating income all the time when trading, and picking up $1 or 2k on $10k (actually using a lot more then $10k) a week, over 4 years this would generate $200 to $400k over that timeframe. I am no longer in a postion do so, new job role but i still trade but not at the point of 2 - 6 trades (average might have been 4) a day that i was previously doing. yes i know i have not deducted brokerage but even if we took brokerage @ $20k a year i would still be a long way in front even after tax. Yes a lot of effort compared to your one investment - but i bloody well enjoyed (also very exhausting) it too. Anyway all paths lead to the same .......?


----------



## tech/a (4 January 2005)

But what about when losers become winners...

*This is always the concern for the trader.Thats the MAIN reason traders wont take their stops.WHAT IF I TAKE THE LOSS AND THE STOCK TURNS  *

*The answer to this is simply.
Youll have left the stock in search of another issue moving in the direction your trading.Youll keep doing this until your portfolio is full of issues trading positively.If your with excess funds then when you see a favorite on your watchlist moving positively then youll buy it!
It doesnt matter WHICH winners your riding only that they are WINNERS.You wont trade them all---you dont have to.*

Suprisingly I didnt trade this stock and still managed to make good returns last year!


----------



## Tric (4 January 2005)

Just an addit,
There is no rule saying you can't buy in & out of a stock.  Often a good way if you really believe in a stock and don't want to miss the boat and we all have stocks that we feel that way about.  As tech/a knows, I held asv and watched it decline.  I bought at 20c, sold at 17, and bought back at 13.5 and have held. This is a way of tuning your stop loss method (which has attracted so much talk on this site, along with the t/a vs fundamentals   debate)

imo, the key is to watch your holdings but I guess that is easier for some than others.


----------



## Mofra (5 January 2005)

Tric,

I agree with your sentiments - too many people say they like the stock fundamentally and "it will come back" but why hold until then? Personally I've stopped out and bought back into the same stock many times, and in all bar a handful of occasions it saved me pain.

Chatting on another site I've spoken to people who bought CMQ above $6 and have continually averaged down - I guess evey cap raising and price fall made the stock seem "cheaper". Do people really "like" a stock so much they're prepared to lose their money on it?


----------



## Bonk (8 January 2005)

ARQ = GETRICH + $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Bingo (9 January 2005)

Just so they are recorded, the stocks I have taken positions in for 2005 are:

NAB
TLS
CGF
SRP
PLF
AHO

Stocks that I have held for some time  and am keen on in 2005 are:

AMP
NWS
LIP

Bingo


----------



## bad company (9 January 2005)

BOQ,HME,ABP,WEZ,RRS,MOS.

Do your own research!


----------



## DTM (9 January 2005)

To all who may be interested

On my 2 watch lists for penny stocks I have the following:    

1.   Definitely will sky rocket soon:

ADY (again)
ADX

2. Maybe will skyrocket soon:

FCN
DYL
CUO
RRS (again)
URL

Regards

Daniel

Do your own research to catch the wave.  

 :samurai:


----------



## Aussiejeff (10 January 2005)

After a bit of sifting (sniffing?) I have come up with a shortlist of relatively low risk desirables to buy - COS (Cool or Cosy), UTB (UniTab), IAG (Insurance Australia Group, LNN (Lion Nathan).

The track records of these shares is mighty impressive, even during the '02 decline. COS should benefit into the future by the new building rules stipulating mandatory insulation. UTB should continue to grow since the last thing people will stop spending on during any downturn in the economy/share market will be GAMBLING! ;o)   IAG appears to be doing just fine. LNN is like UTB in that drinking and pubbing will also be the last thing (relatively speaking) that people cut back on during declining economic times. Let's face it, if your 'other' shares aren't doing well, it's time to drown your sorrows, huh?  lol.

Not only that, but along with outstanding 5 year growth records and 'low risk', each of these shares offers dividends in the range of 3.5 - 3.8%. Am I thinking straight here?

Oh, and for a bet on the side, I'm looking at OPL (Orchard Petroleum).

Happy New Year!!!

AJ


----------



## DTM (10 January 2005)

*Anyone catch the DYL wave?  Up 40% today!!*

As mentioned before, my picks were:

On my 2 watch lists for penny stocks I have the following:  

1. Definitely will sky rocket soon:

ADY (again)
ADX

2. Maybe will skyrocket soon:

FCN    
DYL       
CUO
RRS (again)
URL

Happy surfing!!!

 :bigun2:


----------



## Porper (10 January 2005)

Hello DTM

Can you give any insight to why you think your 2 hot shares will "definately " sky rocket soon.

It would be good if everybody could give some reasoning behind their picks rather than just naming company's.

I am still hunting around although I have 2 I think will do well, but will post when I have more, and the reasons behind liking them.


----------



## DTM (10 January 2005)

Hi Porper

Basically I notice these stocks whilst day trading. I look for volume spikes and use a basic short term trading methodology (if you can call it that since I'm still refining it).  I've described my methodology in one of the posts https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5323&postcount=7 and have been relatively successfuly so far if you're interested.  

I'm not in any position to take advantage of these trades at the moment as I'm commited to other trades (basically testing things out with options).  Opportunity costs in testing things out.

Hope this helps

Daniel


----------



## doctorj (13 January 2005)

In my study lives a whiteboard. Amongst the grime of years worth of smudging from the stubborn refusal to buy a proper whiteboard eraser lives a few scribbled stocks that gets updated from time to time whenever I see something interesting worth keeping an eye on.

Currently, along with much of the market, a good portion of my whiteboard is focused on stocks that are small caps that were originally put on there waiting for the right TA to trade them.

*Note as I tend to add stocks frequently and remove them in batches, some stocks may have already gone, especially ones toward the top of the list.  I've left them here because I'm too lazy to vet them now.

ZYL, NEO, AUO, MSC, ADY, PDN, GDA, GCR, CUO, GRR.

Of these, ZYL was the only one I've traded in and I'm happy to report I got in and out at very good times.  ZYL has remained on the list because I believe there to be another trading opportunity to come in the next few weeks.

I operate on the full universe of stocks, my biggest challenge is identifying which stocks I need to pay closer attention to.  Metastock's explorer and a few coded filters help, but often stocks slip through the gaps or time is to restrictive to sort through the lists the filters produce.  I wouldn't imagine my position is particularly unique, which is why I believe in maintaining lists such as these in forums to be for everyone's benefit.  

Also, my portfolio doesn't include entirely smallcaps or speculatives, not by a long shot, but as you're all aware they take by far the most effort to sort the diamonds from the dog excrement.


----------



## tech/a (16 January 2005)

Just an update on the picks I have extracted from the Fundamental info from 3000 analyists for Insight Trader.

Proper asked for reasons here are mine on THIS lot.

Firstly a correction GLC should be GCL.

Of those selected only 1 is not ABOVE its price when I posted in Hot Picks.

Technically I like (In brackets is Possible technical outlook.)
TBC(Buy above .455c)
ACL(Buy above .97c)
GCL (Buy above $2.48)
LAF (Buy above 20.5c)
ILU (Buy trigger $6.50)
CSM(Buy above $2.70)
SOL(Buy above $10.75)

All could be technically protected with pretty tight stops now.

Usual disclaimer dont believe what 3000 analysts say do your own research and get advice from your own expert.Before setting your own entry and exit and placing your money management stop---or theirs which ever is the best for you.But whatever you do dont follow me Im not a Qualified expert,nor an unqualified one.

My opinion so far (Of Insight Traders research) is pretty good.

I think selection of Universe of stocks is extremely important.


----------



## Porper (19 January 2005)

Ok chaps,

For what it's worth here are some stocks that I fancy to do well this year, and I currently hold most of them.Some I have entered into the monthly comp with varying success/failure.

1.RHT.

 They have received TGA approval for their Ferriscan technology, this is a procedure to check for iron overload in the liver, non invasive using a mri scan and software.   currently using this in Australia, plan to use it in the UK as well as elsewhere.
2.VSG.

The price has just shot up but should re-trace to where it started, just got the go ahead (FDA approval) to sell their funhaler product.This is like a toy and is supposed to get young kids to take their medication.In tests it has done astonishingly well, whether they can market it is the gamble with this stock.
3.NOG.

(New Zealand Oil & Gas)I have had this for a while and while it has trebled recently, they have found a lot of oil, gas and coking coal, good news is expected shortly.It is basically an exploration company although they seem near to production.

4.SKG.

Just recently re-structured and are listing on the AIM in London in Feb, had a recent sell off from 2.70 down to 1.80,for it seemed no reason, have started to recover now that the listing seems to have been succesful.

5.SEN

I think everyone has seen sen rise from 008c. Purely from the chart (and I am no expert) this seems to want to keep going up, re-trace and up again.Expecting some good news, but time will tell.

All comments are my own personal opinions/interpretation of announcements.Do your own research, these are all fairly high risk stocks !!:jump:


----------



## banger (25 January 2005)

OBJ
LUM
BPC
VTI
MOS
IVC

I'm holding all the above (only recently entered with the exception of LUM) and believe 2005 is the year. IMHO. Do your own research- worth a look!


----------



## doctorj (1 February 2005)

Just to update, things are a little bit dry at the moment as problems with my data supplier have meant I've not had any new data for the past week - I'm tempted to just give up and use the free yahoo data!

The only ones that have been added more recently have been FAR and TAP.

Edit: also at this point should mention IIN which I've held for some time.  IIN is a real innovator with in there industry and have been looking to take on the "Gang of four" in internet services.  Interested people should read recent announcements and the forums available on http://www.whirlpool.net.au where there MD regularly posts.


----------



## Profitseeker (1 February 2005)

My share tips are:

NCM
BDG
EMS
CUO
BGF
CRS

I hold the first four. Hopefully a winner amongst them.

Good Luck.


----------



## crocdee (1 February 2005)

hi all
MML brought this one to your attention some time ago.
read todays announcement do a bit more research.

this latest news is absolutely sensational and has been missed by the market atm. 68c can't believe its still sitting there.

jump aboard folks another AZR in the making and very soon.

regards croc


----------



## skin (2 February 2005)

chicken said:
			
		

> Chicken picks for hot stocks 2005...BURNS PHILP, BPC, ZINIFEX,ZFX, and INTELLECT,IHG...TELSTRA TLS, MOSAIC,MOS...these are CHICKENS pick make your own research and see what I mean :



Have been following Mosaic for some years, they are drilling up the road from where I live, time will tell their fab story   Skin


----------



## doctorj (3 February 2005)

I have to say, my whiteboard is performing well for me of late, with special mention to GRR that shot up about 30% since I posted it here.

Anyway, I have data again and the whiteboard got a bit of an update.

NEO (Buy above 5c)
AMG (Buy above 4c)
VLL (Possible over-reation to profit downgrade, similar to VBA. Possible TO target or gain on retrace.  Wait three days for it to sort itself out.)
PCL (watch for increase in volume on this old dog
ADY (Buy if trade above 10c tomorrow)
CUO (watching and waiting)
GDA (ultra speccie)
TAP (lots happening in march for this good oiler)


----------



## doctorj (3 February 2005)

ADY was meant to be on there as well and triggered a buy early on this morning.


----------



## darwin dick (14 February 2005)

my new year hot stocks
asc 5
jrv  2.5
cck 10
none off these are short term !


----------



## chicken (19 February 2005)

Intresting one is MGX...any comments please post


----------



## Mofra (20 February 2005)

chicken,

I've followed MGX for ages, last year the company provided a 5cps profit target for 2005 and developments since then lead me to believe that if they don't make it they will come close. When they provided the guidance they were 18c, so quit a healthy return for us patient types   

The stock is trading closer to fair values at the moment and appears to be consolidating a current levels (I have taken profits). They have carried over losses from previous years which means 2005 earnings will be effectively tax free. I believe teh stock could move up again depending on how thier iron ore negotiations fare as the management fees for operating three Chinese owned mine as providing the bulk of their income, although they are due to begin production on their own second mine sometime this year.

Worth watching and given how static teh price has been the past two weeks you have a bit of time to research proprly & plan an entry (if applicable).

Good luck,

Mofra


----------



## mozzy (23 February 2005)

My hot pick for this year is 
BPH
any thoughts ??


----------



## DTM (23 February 2005)

mozzy said:
			
		

> My hot pick for this year is
> BPH
> any thoughts ??




Bought BHP Feb call options yesterday and its jumped up 45 cents.  Great for short term trading although most analysts earmarked it for around the $18 price.  Tech A mentioned somewhere in the forum that last year, he found it hard to get any steel because China took up most of the demand, whereas this year, there seems to be a glut.  Hopefully someone with good economic and fundamentals background may be able to explain because I think that demand for commodities will dictate the price of BHP.  It's a bit scary if Tech A has noticed a glut in steel.


----------



## tech/a (23 February 2005)

DTM.

Not a glut of steel more a return to normal.
I can currently buy Billets of Universal beam 
for $1000 a tonne.
Last year It was 1270/Tonne if you could find it.
Before that it was $850 - $900/tonne.
But I can now get it in a phone call as b4 I had to 
forward order 4 mths ahead.

However with Raw materials costing more and cost
of production costing more--all points to deflationary
times ahead as everything in the building industry costs
more cost of housing rises,housing suffers a slump,
interest rates then stagnate or fall to stimulate the 
economy.Everyone wants and gets a wage rise so that they can
buy more and survive in some cases.

On the Flipside

Then the A$ is buying more so imports exceed exports all imports are cheap so spending increases and card debt continues to spiral.
Interest rates are increased to curb spending.

So there you go who'd want to be the head of the Reserve Bank?


----------



## DTM (23 February 2005)

Thanks Tech A


----------



## mozzy (24 February 2005)

Hi DTM,


> Bought BHP Feb call options yesterday and its jumped up 45 cents.



I ment BPH (BioPharmica) stock not BHP but thanks steel info ...
Mozzy


----------



## doctorj (13 March 2005)

Update time.

First of all, some results from my last...
NEO - buy above 5c.  Last trade at 0.056, high of 0.059
AMG - not triggered
VLL - still in a downtrend, see discussion of this one elsewhere
PCL - volume hasn't come yet
ADY - originally mentioned to buy above 10c, last trade at 0.18, high of 0.195
CUO - might be on its way now
GDA - still a mega speccie, but probably just a flee ridden dog
TAP - has put on about 30c to $2.07 at Friday's close

New additions to the whiteboard.

TYC - has broken out, directors claim potential worth to be $4/share, closed on friday at 0.66.  Significant risk in this one, needs more analysis.
FAR - unusual announcement on Friday may result in buying opportunity early this week.  A fall lower to a price of 9.1cps mathematically represents an over reaction and a possible buy opportunity. 
CST - uptrend, potential long term hold, particularly if they hit the good oil with a bird flu vaccine.


----------



## Jett_Star (14 March 2005)

AVA...Aviva Corp Ltd


----------



## brerwallabi (14 March 2005)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> My picks gang are
> PEM
> AZZ
> TAP
> ...



Progress Check close on picks 31st Dec 2004 gain/loss to 14/03/05
PEM up 37.8%
AZZ down 15.5%
TAP up 28.6%
NMC down 5.0%
ALN up 7.8%
OXR up 5.0%
FCN down 15.8%
CMX up 4%
If each had $10k invested in them I would be 5.86% up overall or $4690 on my $80k(brokerage not included), not real good, but in real life AZZ,OXR, FCN and CMX would have been sold triggered by stop loss, so losses would not be as great as they are in above in FCN and AZZ, but effectively I would not have a gain in OXR and CMX as they would have been sold triggered by a stop loss say set at 10% discount to purchase price (just for simplicity) so in fact I would only have made $2920 on $80k or 3.65%. At some stage this year I have held all the above and still hold some, AZZ & FCN cost me, CMX though was in real life a winner bought substanially lower then the 12.5cps on Dec31st, NMC will be a winner shortly on gold pour due in May, OXR is a trading stock that if not careful one can get easily burned. Just a interesting/boring exercise but i felt it was worthwhile. Hope the rest of your hots are all going OK, for those of you not operating stop losses you might say well how silly selling a stock when it actually reversed its downturn and then went back up over the purchase price i.e. OXR & CMX but then look carefully at AZZ & FCN.
GO PEM & TAP


----------



## doctorj (15 March 2005)

GPN paid my screen a visit tonight.  Volume has come alive in the past week and it has recently broken resistance at 0.018 which seems to be providing support so far.  Closed today at 0.020 after reaching 0.022.

It should be noted though, that despite high volumes, being such a cheap share does hurt liquidity.

There are some rumours floating around about this one, but I'll need to speak to a few people and read their announcement history to get a better idea about what really may be going on.

In the meantime, it makes my now very empty whiteboard at 2cps with a big wait and see scribbled next to it.


----------



## chicken (16 March 2005)

My picks are...MAP...to double this year,ZFX...to reach my target of $4....BPC..to go to $1.50...and TLS which I bought for $4.72....to $7...as what the brokers say....on metals check  www.kitcometals.com    this was posted on another board but feel everyone who is invested in the minig industry..should know this webside


----------



## doctorj (22 March 2005)

Added:

RTM (closed today at 13.5cps, trading on AIM at the equiv of about 23cps right now)
RPM (breakout?)
AIM (gap out, crazy run since Mar 4)
MUR


----------



## doctorj (14 April 2005)

* I originally posted this, but the browser died somewhere between hitting 'Submit Reply' and the post actually appearing here, so here goes.

First, an update on the stocks mentioned previously.  For better or worse.

*TYC* 
Closing Price then: $0.66
Closing Price now: $0.65
Comments:  This is a long termer and any fluctuations in the price are immaterial.  If they've got what they say they've got and got economically get it out of the ground anytime in the near future they're undervalued.  If they don't have the cash to do it, or to continue operating in the mean time then they may never get there.  That's the case for every speculative company though. In the mean time it stays on the whiteboard.

*FAR* 
Closing Price then: $0.10
Closing Price now: $0.105
Comments:  About ten more drills for this old junior oiler this year.  Cash in the bank and existing cash flow and low number of shares on issue in compared to similar companies.  Spiked at $0.145 on the 15th (I called it on the previous Sunday), but I retain this on the board for its potential.

*CST*
Closing Price then: $3.33
Closing Price now: $2.95
Comments:  Did a good job of calling this one at the top.  This biotech company will either hit pay dirt or not.  Generally I'm uncomfortable in trading  biotechs and despite this one having more going for it than most, subsequent research has led me to stick with what I know - resources and energy.  This one gets struck off the whiteboard, but there may be potential there for those that are more familiar with biotechs to have a play.

*GPN* 
Closing Price then: $0.018
Closing Price now: $0.022
Comments: The breakout worked as it should have and its held its own despite the downward pressure bought by the market.  Volume hasn't been great and I haven't had an opportunity to look into this in too much detail.  Unlike the others, this one was the product of a market scan, rather than researching a good story and filtering based on the chart.  It doesn't make the cut and is erased.

*RTM* 
Closing Price then: $0.135
Closing Price now: $0.090
Comments:  Well, you've either heard what happened to this or you've been leaving under a rock in preparation for a market crash or something. Peaked at 17.5 after mentioning the word of the moment - uranium.  Since then there has been conjecture as to whether they actually hold the tenants and whether or not its Uranium or Thorium.  Turns out that the Namibian journalist misquoted the Professor and he wasn't commenting on the likelihood of uranium being present in Reefton's tenants at all, but another field all together.  The question of the government renewing/ratifying there tenants remains unanswered.  If they get them and there is commercial uranium in the ground then its another PDN in the making, if not there just another company full of broken promises.  It stays on the whiteboard on that basis alone, with a serious question mark about the quality of management.

*RPM* 
Closing Price then: $0.085
Closing Price now: $0.079
Comments: No comment. They've been cut from the team.

*AIM* 
Closing Price then: $0.074
Closing Price now: $0.056
Comments: Check out the chart! Couldn't have called the top any better if I tried.  A couple of blue candles and a gap to fill could see this one go back up.  Off the board.

*MUR*
Closing Price then: $0.115
Closing Price now: $0.110
Comments:  Not a whole lot of chart action, but reasonable volume.  They've got uranium and I'd expect some price action when they start telling people about it.  The few things I've heard warrent more exploration, so this one stays.

The purpose of this is purely arbitary.  I don't and won't ever hold most of these companies, but I think its an interesting exercise to share which spec plays we've all been keeping our eyes on.  The price then and now isn't much chop as ideally (see: RTM) you and I would have locked in profits during there runs so we weren't left holding when the music stopped.  The unfortunate thing is that I've got precious little time to research most of these, so I direct most of my research to the places I look to place most of my money.  Many pass in and out of the watchlist without me taking much more than a cursory look.  

I would love to see what people are watching, why and what they're waiting for before making an entry.  I've included whats on my spec watch list at the moment for you guys to have a look over and comment on.  I would love to hear what you are watching.

Right now I'm very bullish on energy - oil, gas and uranium.  You'll note this is reflected in this list.

*SMM*
Today's Close: $0.32
Comments: They've got a bunch of blocks adjacent to Xstrata's MIM at Mt Isa as well as Iron Ore, Uranium (inferred resource of 75mill pounds uranium oxide at Mt Isa and $1.5mill of drilling planned for sites south of Mt Isa), diamonds, an 11MT Phosphate deposit.  Just an explorer for the moment with enough cash in the bank recent raising of $7mill @ 30c sees them cashed up for ongoing exploration, working capital and drilling at Mt Isa.  Peaked at $0.49 and retraced on the back of market conditions and the issue.  Could be a buying opportunity as they seem to have their finger in everything.  Uranium drilling is scheduled and that's been the Midas touch for shares recently.  My only concern is when will they look to make the transition from explorer to producer.

*AZR*
Today's Close: $0.255
Comments: Everything that there is to be said about this one can be found in its thread.  BFS due this month.

*PDN*
Today's Close: $0.875
Comments: Has been hurt by market conditions and the jitters at RTM.  Considerably further down the path compared to RTM and an announcement on the 6th of this month claims there relationship with the government in Namibia is cordial.  BFS due out this month as well, should shed some light on a real value for PDN.

*OPL*
Today's Close: $0.575
Comments:  If you like NEO, you have to like PDN.  More established company with lots of drills coming this year, including its share of the shallow gas project with NEO in the US.  Also has a share of the oil drills nearby (NEO doesn't) and an aggresive drilling schedule to boot.  Wouldn't suprise me to do something similar to TAP with the flurry of drills it has to come.

*RDM*
Today's Close: $0.295
Comments: Not a lot of research done on this one yet beyond the fact they have highly prospective uranium tenants in South Australia that there Geologists claim was either the source of or the on the way to a currently mined Uranium reserve.  Plenty of cash in the bank.

*DLS*
Today's Close: $0.086
Comments: Another junior oiler with a lot on the cards. Will post more on this one if a get a chance.


----------



## Bonk (24 April 2005)

ARQ : WILL SET THE PACE with big production and cashflow in this weeks quarterly .

EXPLORATION : Dongara-33 is testing 10BCF reserve . Should have nice flow expected to be near 5mmcuftd if it is anything like Dongara-34 . These are all part of the Aranoo gasfield ~! 

Next well will be the CORYBAS delineation well . It will be called Yardarino-6 . It is said unofficially that the Elegans gasfield area has reserves of several hundreds of BCF ; with 100BCF recoverable .

Following on will be the return to Jingermia oilfield , with Jingermia - 5 well ..... this is under 3D seismic , and should increase reserves significantly , not to mention increased production by 1000bopd+

It is expected that Rig #11 will then commence the main oil 3D seismic based program consisting of 6-12 wells . 

Rig #16 will r /e Turantula-1st and this to should be very positive for ARQ gas production. We will have to see if this rig joins its brother rig in the oil campaign ?????

The above is based on my research and may be taken as a guide ONLY . DYOR , and buy ARQ to get rich quick...........

Hold significant ARQ shares . 

EXR : AIMS listing start May05 ; capital raising for 5 to 8 wells : all large wells in the North Sea , starting with Marquis oilwell in a spud 1/7/05..

AZZ:???????????

far;????????????????????????


----------



## Mofra (27 April 2005)

Worth watching PNA & LAF for next couple of months.

PNA is due for their first gold pour in May, LAF stated sometime Q2, so I'll be conservative and call it as June. Plenty of resource in LAF, on their cash costs for producing gold & copper & their planned production pa, looking at roughly US$20m & US$25m respectively, ignoring other metals


----------



## brerwallabi (28 April 2005)

Mofra
I have been watching and also researching these two, don't hold, both have the ability to make us a few quid, please keep posting on them as I can't watch everything, share some sentiments with you here.
Brer


----------



## johnno261 (29 April 2005)

I too agree with MOFRA'S 2 hot stocks which wer'e posted 27th April. PNA & LAF I expect to be 2 goers. Both company's commence production in May/June. I have just been researching PNA Pan Aust Resources and their drilling results are very impressive. 280m of Copper @1.3% and 34m of that 280m resulted in 4.6%Copper. NoDebt!!  Cash of 12.8m and what seems to be an impressive Gold/Copper deposit in Thailand/Laos.


----------



## chicken (2 May 2005)

check out SBM....www.stbarbara.com.au   might find this intresting...


----------



## johnno261 (5 May 2005)

MGX is at bargain levels and hopefully we have seen the worse part of this current correction!! I have held MGX for 8months now, so even at the current price I have 4 folded, but i cannot believe the amount of retracing it has done since this markets downturn. 40%downturn from 97 cents to 54cents!! For interests sake peruse @ BHP and RIO's charts and you soon realize how much MGX goes with the Big Boys!!


----------



## Mofra (7 May 2005)

Happy to help brer,

Unfortunately PNA has their first gold pour delayed by three weeks so now occurring in June (there goes the monthly stock comp for me!) , and I still can't get anything on the production costs for silver or zonc for LAF, considering they will concentrate on just gold initially perhaps the final figures are unavailable.

Johnno I quite like MGX as well, holding MGXO but sold out of the stock. Not sure if the ST excitement from the exploration JV ann will be sustained for long, but MT & LT the full year results should still come in at just above 5 cps in profit (no tax due to carried forward losses) and given recent incrases in volume, growth should be sustainable over time.


----------



## Chief Wigam (15 October 2005)

Hey DoctorJ, I was particularly interested in your TYC comments. Currently I hold this stock and was wondering whether you still did?

By the way I also hold:

TPI
CMR
NXS
REA

but I hold significantly more funds in TYC. I reckon this takeover offer will see a better bid.


----------



## doctorj (15 October 2005)

Don't still hold them.  Haven't followed them closely, but my understanding is that they've been subject to an unsuccessful takeover attempt since then so much has changed.  Remains an interesting company.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 October 2005)

My hot stock was SLX but missed the trading halt and subsequent 40%plus rise in a day. 

My medium to long term hot stock is BXP. Yes, I have mentioned it again.

Snake


----------



## sagem (25 October 2005)

My tip for now and the new year is  AIM/CSM/BHP/RTM


----------



## michael_selway (8 December 2005)

chicken said:
			
		

> My picks are...MAP...to double this year,ZFX...to reach my target of $4....BPC..to go to $1.50...and TLS which I bought for $4.72....to $7...as what the brokers say....on metals check  www.kitcometals.com    this was posted on another board but feel everyone who is invested in the minig industry..should know this webside




wow if you bought TLS, u would have been screwed bad (by the brokers)!

MAP, and BPC not much movement since

ZFX wow not bad!


----------



## canny (8 December 2005)

Around the trap whispers I am hearing for movement in the near future are WME - (look at their options - bargain and very tightly held) Good news and more to come.
Also watch PIO and YGL. Low volume stocks, which is the drawback, but when they 'go' they really fly!!


----------



## brerwallabi (26 December 2005)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Tech
> 
> My picks gang are
> PEM
> ...




The above is what I picked as the hot stocks of 2005, this is how I went
 	Close 23/12/05	Close 31/12/05	%Inc/Dec
PEM	$0.825	        $0.995	           120.60%
AZZ	$0.710	        $0.435	            61.30%
TAP	$1.680	        $2.670	           158.90%
NMC	$0.060	       $0.059	            98.30%
ALN	$8.230	        $11.120	           135.10%
OXR	$0.990	        $1.650	           166.70%
FCN	$0.820	        $0.480	            58.50%
CMX	$0.125	       $0.200	          160.00%
Sadly I did own FCN and AZZ for a while.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (27 December 2005)

I heard a broker the other day saying that he expects most investors to get into uranium for 2006?

My thoughts for 2006 would be that I will look harder at BHP, Rio and Woodside due to thier size and assets,hopefully there is still value there, I like Bendigo Mining and Woolworths also amongst a few others

TBI


----------



## brerwallabi (27 December 2005)

Apologies dates wrong on post 82 and wrong way aound shoild be 
close 31/12/04
close 23/12/05


----------



## bvbfan (27 December 2005)

Are the figures for increase/decrease right? Looks like you forgot to minus (-100)  from the results


----------



## brerwallabi (27 December 2005)

Yes your right bvbfan too much red and that excel file calculated that way take a 100 of all the 100+'s and anything below 100 the loss is the difference between that figure and 100 maybe I should post it again, but I think everyone would understand.


----------



## Luke_76 (27 December 2005)

Hi guys first post here,this is an awesome board
Long term stocks I like WorleyParsons (WOR) I recently bought @ $10.31  14/11/05. This stock has performed beutifully in the past 2 years and the SP has nearly doubled in 6 months   and I also Gold stocks like Bendigo Mining. Will be keeping a close watch on Zinifex in 2006 with limited new zinc production coming on stream and the Zinc market tipped to tighten.
Cheers
Luke


----------



## Bobby (28 December 2005)

Get some BMX soon.
Bemax in my opinion will double by march 06, but don't buy just yet, Guess why ?  

Have fun on the planet.
Bob.


----------



## smuggler (26 March 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> There was an article in the AFR the other day about Bluescope being one that would likely take a fair drop from any problems in the steel industry. I didn't read the whole article though, so can't elaborate further. It is available online but for a cost of $2.20.
> 
> The summary line says:
> 
> ...



I agree


----------



## el_ninj0 (26 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Get some BMX soon.
> Bemax in my opinion will double by march 06, but don't buy just yet, Guess why ?
> 
> Have fun on the planet.
> Bob.




Still think it will hit 60cps Bobby?


----------



## twojacks28 (11 April 2006)

Emi (Emitch) 
Bzi (Brainz)

both going well and hope they improve even more this year. any one in them?


----------



## nizar (11 April 2006)

I had a good look at EMI at the end of last year when it was hovering around 50c... thank god i didnt buy, made much more from miners   

But their business is good, low overheads, and look at that earnings growth and really good big-name clients as well, remember they are the market leader and broadband is predicted to grow at 20%pa+ for the next few years...


----------



## twojacks28 (11 April 2006)

yes they are hovering around 65-68c at the moment. i got them very cheap and just considering selling not sure when to as the market has upcoming tech floats apparently. in emi's field


----------



## bumps (17 April 2006)

Why the big sell down? No official announcments. Just nervous profit takers?

Regards 

Bumps


----------



## banjo_pete (17 April 2006)

Take a look at ems, news soon.


----------



## bumps (20 April 2006)

Banjo Pete,

?? I don't understand, you're being too cryptic.


----------



## excalibur (21 April 2006)

*TOODYAY RESOURCES LTD*

Hello everyone in wonderful Australia!

I need some help now. We have a new stock on the german stockmarket. Its name is Toodyay Resources. According to my research its previous name was Gympie Gold LTD. They have an about 65% mining in Coal and 35% in Gold.
There is history of the company on the following link:

http://www.smedg.org.au/Sym01RC.htm

I bumped in to an article recently where it states that they sold a coal mine to the chinese. As a matter of fact to  YANZHOU COAL MINING CO. LTD.
 I was so nervous about this article that I forgot to save the page and can`t find it anymore.
If you are talking about hot stocks, this one I suspect is a volcano.
Or dose someone know more than I do???
I`d be very grateful for your response.
Cheers


----------



## Porper (21 April 2006)

*Re: TOODYAY RESOURCES LTD*



			
				excalibur said:
			
		

> Hello everyone in wonderful Australia!
> 
> I need some help now. We have a new stock on the german stockmarket. Its name is Toodyay Resources. According to my research its previous name was Gympie Gold LTD. They have an about 65% mining in Coal and 35% in Gold.
> There is history of the company on the following link:
> ...




Be careful, no trading volume at all last 3 days, can't find any company announcements, maybe liquidity will be a big minus here.


----------



## banjo_pete (24 April 2006)

*Stocks to watch*

EMS, great announcement today, pap up and running, will go gangbusters in the comming months, contracts in the UK and South africa. Also 3rd 1/4 results should be very good in the comming days.   Put it on your watch list.


----------



## Out Too Soon (24 October 2006)

DLS, oil hold long term
GBG  gold sell May
JML  hold
BSG  gold sell May
GTP  sell maybe january or when it hits peak
PXS hold long term
GBE  uranium take profits may
maybe AAR or maybe that's a mistake (sell on peak)
SSI  sell on peak
maybe JMS or maybe that's a mistake (sell on peak)
NMS hold long term

Hows that for a nice list & strategy I have other stocks but these listed I think are still good value
Of cause ZFX, KZL & CBH are all good zinc plays to consider too.(& BHP)
As a beginner is this a good spread/strategy??


----------



## michael_selway (24 October 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> DLS, oil hold long term
> GBG  gold sell May
> JML  hold
> BSG  gold sell May
> ...




Hm hardly any blue chips or asx 200?

so are you a more of a risky investor/trader?

thx

MS


----------



## MalteseBull (24 October 2006)

here's mine:

CBH
KZL
BKP
BHP
CBA


----------



## Out Too Soon (24 October 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Hm hardly any blue chips or asx 200?
> 
> so are you a more of a risky investor/trader?
> 
> ...



 Looks like I am.    As I only have limited capital I feel I have to take risks to get higher return just to cover the brokerage fees.  
Also investing in blue chips doesn't equate to not taking losses I've found, I lost on both CCL & FLT  
My strategy is evolving though as I am hardly past the basics stage.
I'm starting to think I'm spread to thin across too many stocks, can't own a bit of everything.   having so many stocks does diversify the risk though, I still hold CRoesus Gold CRS which has been in a trading halt since start of year, thankfully my holding was only small, 5% of capital tho.  
thanks for taking an interest I've been lurking & learning much longer than I have been posting


----------



## binginbarrel (24 October 2006)

IMP
was a bit of a dog but now I think it`s finally woken up
Buy yesterday and sell in December


----------



## kevro (24 October 2006)

I like these in the very near future

RDS

ADI

PS I hold both DYOR


----------



## nizar (24 October 2006)

zinc and uranium are the best sectors to be invested in for at least the next 12 months (uranium much longer) in my opinion.
below are my picks

CBH*
EVE*
OMC*
KZL*
ZFX
PDN
EME
SMM
AIM

*I hold


----------



## nioka (24 October 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Looks like I am.    As I only have limited capital I feel I have to take risks to get higher return just to cover the brokerage fees.
> I'm starting to think I'm spread to thin across too many stocks,
> 
> 
> ...




Why take risks. Slow and steady wins the race. You probably ARE spread over too many stocks. Don't try to own a bit of everything. Having a lot of stocks doesn't necessarily lessen the risk. Research first then buy. DONT buy then research to see if you are doing the right thing.
 Happy investing. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## billhill (24 October 2006)

Here are the ones i'm picking
COE
JGL
BNB
PDN
ZFX
IBA


----------



## dj_420 (24 October 2006)

i agree with nizar

im holding zinc and uranium stocks, i like the zinc fundamentals for the next year or so, however i will be holding uranium stocks for quite a long time i think, i would like to be holding when SMM eventually gets into production (obviously a long term hold).

uranium
SMM *
MTN *
AGS
EVE
DYL
PDN

zinc
KZL
ZFX
CBH *
JML *
AIM

* i hold. my wrap up:

SMM: undervalued due to current resources and exp tenements. six of SMM deposits should be JORC by the end of the year, this will allow a sig re-rating IMO and show us the true value of what SMM hold, check out grades on their deposits not just skall and vulhulla, andersons among others.

MTN: undervalued due to resources at mt gee. other tenements for exp should also be considered. drilling program underway to convert mt gee to a measured resource. sig potential for resource upgrade.

CBH: have great projects in the pipeline for growth, endeavour should be back at 100%, sulpher springs bfs due very soon, many exp tenements.

JML: will begin zinc production right around time when zinc levels have reached critical levels (ie zero) and should be able to benefit greatly. very low costs for production. also discovered an additional resource right next door to jaguar deposit, both deposits are open for resource upgrade and will be looking forward to ann re this. will be completely unhedged.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (24 October 2006)

binginbarrel said:
			
		

> IMP
> was a bit of a dog but now I think it`s finally woken up
> Buy yesterday and sell in December




Jakes Point, are you a Kalbarri two head?


----------



## nizar (24 October 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> JML: will begin zinc production right around time when zinc levels have reached critical levels (ie zero) and should be able to benefit greatly. very low costs for production. also discovered an additional resource right next door to jaguar deposit, both deposits are open for resource upgrade and will be looking forward to ann re this. will be completely unhedged.




Thanks DJ ill be sure to check out JML


----------



## GreatPig (25 October 2006)

Four of the six stocks in my buy list, meaning they were signalled as buys within the last few days but I haven't bought any of them (in this case due to lack of spare funds):

PDN - up 9% today
HYO - up 12.5% today
PLA - up 8% today
UTO - up 10.4% today

The other two are only up 2.2% and 0.3%.

The last 3 or 4 I did buy have been going okay as well, except for one at the moment, but not as well as these 

Oh well, at least it's signalling the right stocks.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Fab (25 October 2006)

What about TZN


----------



## GreatPig (25 October 2006)

HYO now up 25%.

[Edit: sorry, make that 37.5%]

GP


----------



## michael_selway (25 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> What about TZN




Not just TZN dude

ZFX, CBH, PEM, KZL etc

thx

MS


----------



## MalteseBull (25 October 2006)

I am tipping Oil stocks over the next few months as the winter kicks in in america... currently under $60 so would be a good buy considering that oil was close to $70... some of the following I recommendL

OSH*
BKP* 
WPL*
MOS
TAP


*I hold


----------



## itchy (25 October 2006)

Im liking:
on the speccy side:
STX
PDZ (speccy as hell but tightly held)
CBH
UEQ (Watch this gem grow!!)

and....

BHP
PEM
KZL
i think are all looking pretty good at the more stable end of town

valeu


This is just me thinking out loud please dont take it as advice!!!


----------



## pacer (25 October 2006)

See posts on this one!....NWR

Holding KZL/ZFX from two weeks ago....as CFD's.....3k profit...4K in two weeks....stuf looking for a job.....lol

SLA
NMS


----------



## Out Too Soon (29 October 2006)

Pharmaxis PXS has been my big performer this month $2.36 to $3 & back to $2.90 on friday, plenty more to come. This could be the next cochlear.


----------



## michael_selway (29 October 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> See posts on this one!....NWR
> 
> Holding KZL/ZFX from two weeks ago....as CFD's.....3k profit...4K in two weeks....stuf looking for a job.....lol
> 
> ...




which area of work you lookign for?

thx

MS


----------

